# strange light in sky Catawba Island



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Allright I need some help on this one! Let me start by saying I'm not a UFO believer, and I hadn't tipped too many, but my wife and I saw something strange Saturday night. We were setting on our boat in the marina on Catawba Island about 9:30 pm when we saw 3 small orange lights off in the distance. They were flying north to south fairly slowly, then slowly changed directions to the northwest and gained altitude until they disappeared. This took about 2 minutes from when we first spotted them until they disappeared. It was at about the same time as fireworks were beginning in various locations, so I'm not sure if it had anything to do with fireworks displays or not. Does anybody have any ideas what this was?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

UFO's............
...


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

reel said:


> UFO's............
> ...


technically it was a UFO


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

No doubt aliens from a distant galaxy....no doubt.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Those would be the new boomerang balls from Titleist. They are actually a pretty cool deal. We were on Put in Bay on Saturday Night when my buddy pulled 3 from his pocket. He tossed them on the ground and without even teeing them up, he whacked all 3 with his new Sky Flyer driver from Orbit Athletics. Let me tell you, those suckers took off like a rocket and headed South for about a mile before they topped out and made their descent back to the Bay. Thanks to the new orange glow crush color which made for exceptional sight, and easy retrieval. I bet we fooled a lot of folks into thinking there were UFO's flying about. So, I hope this explains what you saw.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

the man asked a honest question, no need to make fun of him..I think it is interesting.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i would say it has to be aliens too


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Who's making fun?


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Just kiddin' around. I've seen things that I couldn't explain.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I've seen that over the lake before too. I got no clue what it is.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Global Warming.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a black crappie to me.


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

lightning bugs?


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

PatSea is trying to be serious here. Ha !
I always said if I saw a UFO I would never tell anyone.
Unless I was abducted and then I would only tell the National Inquirer, or maybe the Globe, for sure only a respectable tabloid.
...


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've seen a UFO before, and I am absolutely sure of it. 

Remember folks, UFO != Alien. 

If you see something in the sky that you cannot identify, it is a UFO. The original poster did see a UFO.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

UFO only means "Unidentified Flying Object" , In other words you havent identified it so you dont know what it is. It would depend on whether it could be a small airplane or helicopter, etc. If it didnt look like it could be one of those then who knows ? Look up UFOs on youtube and there are some videos of unknown lights over one of the great lakes, with comments at the bottom talking about them being seen over other lakes too.


----------



## Mac (Jul 26, 2006)

I have heard stories of strange lights over Lake Erie before. I have never seen any but have seen a few strange things in the sky other places. Were you and your wife the only ones that saw them? Get any pictures?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

To be honost, I saw the same thing along the banks of the Lower Scioto back in 2005. My buddy and I saw it, and seldom talk about it just to not sound crazy.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

From what Ive read , we all see ufo's all the time but we have learned subconciously over the years to ignore things we dont understand or that we dont take an immediate interest in. If you were outside busy with something else and a strange object flew across the sky normally you would automatically dismiss it as a bird or airplane without even giving it a closer look and just go about your business. Actually, I think I seen that on a television show when they were talking about these flying "rods" that get captured on video now and then. It does make sense. But I think when someone actually sees something unidentified it is the exception to the rule. If you found a way to see things more like an animal would and you were able to give full attention and focus on everything that moves around you it would probably scare you that there are so many weird things going on.


----------



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

PatSea said:


> Allright I need some help on this one! Let me start by saying I'm not a UFO believer, and I hadn't tipped too many, but my wife and I saw something strange Saturday night. We were setting on our boat in the marina on Catawba Island about 9:30 pm when we saw 3 small orange lights off in the distance. They were flying north to south fairly slowly, then slowly changed directions to the northwest and gained altitude until they disappeared. This took about 2 minutes from when we first spotted them until they disappeared. It was at about the same time as fireworks were beginning in various locations, so I'm not sure if it had anything to do with fireworks displays or not. Does anybody have any ideas what this was?


This always happens around the 4th of July. All that it is is a oriental lantern. They float and glow weird colors sometimes there are hundreds of them when people let them off. Actually if anyone went to Buckeye lakes fireworks they let some of there own off. Some people actually call them a UFOballoon. But I know of a lot of people who let them off because they "free you of false spirits"






From far away these things are kind of freaky. But if you really know what they are then there kinda cool. Every "UFO" has a story.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> From what Ive read , we all see ufo's all the time but we have learned subconciously over the years to ignore things we dont understand or that we dont take an immediate interest in. If you were outside busy with something else and a strange object flew across the sky normally you would automatically dismiss it as a bird or airplane without even giving it a closer look and just go about your business. Actually, I think I seen that on a television show when they were talking about these flying "rods" that get captured on video now and then. It does make sense.



lol that makes no sense at all actually. Call me odd, but I usually stop and smell the roses, take a second to glance up at planes, analyze things I've never saw before, you get the drift 

I too have seen a UFO.... erratic red flying object over the skys of South East Ohio. I'm no nay sayer, trust me, but thinking that we see UFO's all the time, and it just doesn't register up stairs is a pretty rediculous thought. I would only think a civilization advanced enough to fly all the way to Earth, would be able to remain stealthed (no lights).... honestly what purpose would lights serve? I think there is life out there, intelligent possibly, visiting other planets likley, but visiting us... highly unliklely. Then interacting with us, never happened. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Your 2 cents are as valuable as 2 dollars!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I always have my eye to the sky day and night looking at aircraft, birds...whatever. I've only seen one thing that I couldn't explain,,,in SE Ohio. My best guess is that it was a military helicopter.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Fishman said:


> lol that makes no sense at all actually. Call me odd, but I usually stop and smell the roses, take a second to glance up at planes, analyze things I've never saw before, you get the drift
> 
> I too have seen a UFO.... erratic red flying object over the skys of South East Ohio. I'm no nay sayer, trust me, but thinking that we see UFO's all the time, and it just doesn't register up stairs is a pretty rediculous thought. I would only think a civilization advanced enough to fly all the way to Earth, would be able to remain stealthed (no lights).... honestly what purpose would lights serve? I think there is life out there, intelligent possibly, visiting other planets likley, but visiting us... highly unliklely. Then interacting with us, never happened. Just my 2 cents


So a car passes by you on the street and you automatically know what year , make, and remember the tag number ? Trust me, we all miss a lot. Thats why deer can hide really well right in plain sight. Our brains dismiss anything that dont automatically stand out as being strange, so we miss a lot. I agree with you that visitors from another planet wouldnt need lights to announce their presence. So the theory that these are spaceships really dont work. But ufo's dont have to be spacecraft , they are just unexplainable and unidentified lights in the sky. The daytime sightings with no lights and sightings by pilots of unidentifiable objects speeding past them and doing things no airplane can do is a bit freaky though. I had a chance to talk with a few airforce pilots off the record and the things they say they have seen would leave a lot of us needing to change our pants.


----------



## BennyLovesSaugeyes (May 1, 2008)

i am an alien. I am sure most of you will agree. 

btw. those floating balloons look awesome. nice VIDEO.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I died and contacted solid state entities residing near Alpha Centuri once. They called themselves Pleadians and said that everything would be ok. 

Does that count?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Ive been trying to find somewhere online to buy some of those glow lantern things but all I can find are the little decorative types. If I knew where to get some flame retardant material I would just make my own. The video was too cool.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Yonder: Google "Glo-lanterns" They are all over the I-net..........Make your own UFO's !!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

yonderfishin said:


> So a car passes by you on the street and you automatically know what year , make, and remember the tag number ? Trust me, we all miss a lot.


More than likely, on a rural road where I don't have hundreds of cars passing me on the interstate, yes I could tell you the make and model. No, not the license plate... but I do pay attention to my surroundings. Most "sightings" "conveintly" occur in settings like that. Urban sightings never have any back bone, because there is simply to many people to question and ultimatley ruin its validity. When's the last time someone was picked up by an aircraft in downtown Beverly Hills, never spotted on radar, yet illuminated the nights sky with zillion candle watt spot lights, probed, drugged mildly to only remember bits and peices of it, and set back down on on Rodeo drive. Never, it always happens to Cletus on County Road 682 in Hickville, USA. I really, sincierly, hope that people are more intune with their surroundings than the picture you paint. 



seethe303 said:


> I died and contacted solid state entities residing near Alpha Centuri once. They called themselves Pleadians and said that everything would be ok.
> 
> Does that count?



lol, is that from Family guy or something?!


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

All I know is, if they are aliens they better buy a fishing license or they should be arrested for poaching! =)


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

Fishman said:


> lol, is that from Family guy or something?!



it is a combination of mine and a guy named John Lilly's experiences. or something.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Fishman, Judging what I have seen on TV of Rodeo drive and Beverly Hills, I think just about everyone there IS an alien....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha, frighteningly you make a good point


----------



## justinancil (9 mo ago)

smallie75 said:


> Those would be the new boomerang balls from Titleist. They are actually a pretty cool deal. We were on Put in Bay on Saturday Night when my buddy pulled 3 from his pocket. He tossed them on the ground and without even teeing them up, he whacked all 3 with his new Sky Flyer driver from Orbit Athletics. Let me tell you, those suckers took off like a rocket and headed South for about a mile before they topped out and made their descent back to the Bay. Thanks to the new orange glow crush color which made for exceptional sight, and easy retrieval. I bet we fooled a lot of folks into thinking there were UFO's flying about. So, I hope this explains what you saw.


Lol wow I seen em to just wait there angelic


----------



## justinancil (9 mo ago)

PatSea said:


> Allright I need some help on this one! Let me start by saying I'm not a UFO believer, and I hadn't tipped too many, but my wife and I saw something strange Saturday night. We were setting on our boat in the marina on Catawba Island about 9:30 pm when we saw 3 small orange lights off in the distance. They were flying north to south fairly slowly, then slowly changed directions to the northwest and gained altitude until they disappeared. This took about 2 minutes from when we first spotted them until they disappeared. It was at about the same time as fireworks were beginning in various locations, so I'm not sure if it had anything to do with fireworks displays or not. Does anybody have any ideas what this was?


Angels


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

there here lokking for perch


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Ancient aliens dug this thread up.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

PatSea said:


> Allright I need some help on this one! Let me start by saying I'm not a UFO believer, and I hadn't tipped too many, but my wife and I saw something strange Saturday night. We were setting on our boat in the marina on Catawba Island about 9:30 pm when we saw 3 small orange lights off in the distance. They were flying north to south fairly slowly, then slowly changed directions to the northwest and gained altitude until they disappeared. This took about 2 minutes from when we first spotted them until they disappeared. It was at about the same time as fireworks were beginning in various locations, so I'm not sure if it had anything to do with fireworks displays or not. Does anybody have any ideas what this was?


The C130"s have been flying training missions.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree with the beleavers in UFO,s .why not? were here.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Judging by the date of the original thread the aliens have been gone since 2008. I think we're gonna be ok.


----------

